# how many squirrels you got on the year?



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

haha i got 10 and last night i was shooting up at one in the tree and i got the cops called on me because they thought i was just randomly shooting.


----------



## fatkid (Nov 14, 2008)

i dont have any but this thanksgiving i hope to at least to get 20 or more in tensas and to get a deer with my bow and rifle :sniper:


----------



## snipeshow101 (Jan 2, 2009)

I got around 15 squirrels this year


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

We are sittin' around 60 somewhere. I need to add up the ones from recent hunts. Would have more if we weren't focused on training young squirrel dogs. By that, I mean that you spend a lot of time huntin' so they can learn and harvest fewer squirrels than you would over our finished dog. We only shoot what our feist dogs tree.

-Marc


----------



## Yankeebillie (Jul 26, 2009)

my best year was 101 but I walked from here to the devil and back to do it


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

none yet b/c i am not very patient and my dogs go out way to much


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've gotten 10 so far this year. Hoping to get 2 or 3 more.


----------



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

:sniper: with the 6 i got this morning my total is 37 in this first month


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

its all b/c i hunt with an airgun and you guys hunt with a 22


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, I mostly hunt w/ an airgun too.


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

how many did you get then. do you use a 177?


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, I do use a .177. I have gotten three w/ an airgun, three with a .22, one with a bow, and three with a shotgun. I go out more with an airgun, but my success rate is higher with firearms because of the longer range that you can shoot.


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

any special techniques you use to hunt squirrels; i cant seem to get any yet


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

I tried to use a blind and a call those seemed to work... I have excellent aim[not to brag] I use a pellet its by premier the pellet is called super point if you dont know which one im talking about search it online :lol:


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

do you have any recomendations on what type of pellet to use? :sniper: :roll: :wink:


----------

